# Шантрапа



## Maroseika

Уважаемый Kolan полагает источником этого слова в РЯ некий исторический анекдот, связанный с ФЯ. Я же доверяю Фасмеру и считаю подобные объяснения сродни объяснению "бистро" от "быстро", "шаромыжник" - от "шер ами, дай крошку хлеба понюхать, а то ночевать негде" и "подушки"- из "под ушко".
Теперь с интересом и нетерпением жду версию Коляна.


----------



## Kolan

Я говорил только о *шантрапе*, об остальном у меня не было особенного мнения.

Собственно, я передаю то, что слышал в своё время от профессора русского языка Монреальского университета Ладисласа Гончарова (Ladislas Gonczarow), эмигранта старой эпохи. Благодаря ему курс русского языка выживал в стенах университета весьма продолжительное время. К моей величайшей скорби, он умер почти 10 лет назад, так что переспросить стало некого.

Слово пришло в русский язык от французского музыкального мэтра (имя его утрачено в моей памяти), нанятого Шереметьевым организации музыкального хора из крепостных детей в усадьбе Кусково. (Нелишне вспомнить театр крепостных актёров той эпохи и его жену, крепостную актрису Прасковью Жемчугову, что придаёт дополнительное уверение гипотезе). 

Отбор мальчиков происходил по обыкновенному принципу, спеть перед мэтром что-то _а капелла_. Тех, кто не удовлетворял критериям мэтра, он отсеивал со словами *(il ne) chantera pas*. Присутствовавшая на прослушивании графская прислуга фиксировала это в некоем списке, который и был впоследствии ими назван *Шантрапа*. 

Удивительно, что слово это не подверглось в веках никакому изменению ни в произношении, ни в употреблении.

Другое слово, о французском происхождении которого рассказывал Гончаров - *шваль*. Будет желание, можем обсудить.


----------



## Maroseika

Что ж, версия красивая. 
Беда всех таких красивых версий, однако, в том, что они, во-первых, недоказуемы (следовательно, бесполезны), во-вторых, не учитывают законов языка (есть ли ещё примеры такого прямого заимствования иностранного словосочетания или "шантрапа" - уникальное, единичное явление? (кенгуру не предлагать)), а в-третьих, не используют хорошо известного материала русского языка.
Между тем, слово "шантрапа" настолько хорошо объясняется традиционной этимологией, что непонятно, зачем искать чего-то ещё.
Вот Фасмер:
шантрапа́ шантропа́, напр. череповецк. (Герасим.), пошехонск. (ЖСт., 1893, вып. 4, 512), "сволочь, сброд", воронежск. (ЖСт. 15, I, 125), "дрянь, сволочь", кубанск. (РФВ 68, 405), "беднота, голь", смол. (Добровольский), "пустяк", устюженск. (ЖСт., 1903, вып. 4, 443). Считают возможной связь с др.-чеш. šantrok, šаntrосh "обманщик", которое возводится к ср.-в.-н. santrocke "обман"; см. Маценауэр 318; Голуб – Копечный 367.

Наконец, четвёртый недостаток подобных версий - искусственность ситуации. Ну с чего бы тот мифический профессор повторял свою фразу, как попугай, после каждого мальчика?? Да и фраза странновата - ну ладно бы просто "нет", "не годится", "не пойдет" или что-либо в таком роде, рукой утомленно махнуть на худой конец. А тут развернуто: "Он не будет петь". И так раз двадцать?
И прислуга - вместо того, чтоб записывать тех, кто прошел отбор, зачем-то записывает тех, кто отбор не прошел.
Всё это весьма ненатурально, но вполне в стиле подобных историй, коих тьма.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Другое слово, о французском происхождении которого рассказывал Гончаров - *шваль*. Будет желание, можем обсудить.


Что ж, давайте.
А пока вот четыре известные версии, упоминаемые Фасмером: 
- из нем. Schwall - разбухшая масса 
- от имени новгородского изменщика Ивашки Шваля (т.е. портного)
- из фр. аргот. cheval - грубиян 
- от ошиваться (бродить).

Здесь же надо учитывать:
- рус. и укр. шушваль (сброд)
- пол. szuszwal - клочок, мелочь, лоскут
- чеш. chuchval - ком 
- рус. шушера - хлам, старье, сброд
- олонец. шушера-ящера - голь, сброд
- череповец. шушерь, шашарь - хлам
- тамб. шушель, шушаль - шваль
- олонец. шишимора - мошенник, привидение
- вост.-рус. шишара - сброд
- сев.-рус. шижголь - голодранец
- рус. шиш - разбойник, бродяга, палач 

Надеюсь, ваша история происхождения "швали" объясняет и часть этих слов, очевидно ей родственных.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Что ж, версия красивая.
> Беда всех таких красивых версий, однако, в том, что они, во-первых, недоказуемы (следовательно, бесполезны), во-вторых, не учитывают законов языка (есть ли ещё примеры такого прямого заимствования иностранного словосочетания или "шантрапа" - уникальное, единичное явление? (кенгуру не предлагать)), а в-третьих, не используют хорошо известного материала русского языка.
> Между тем, слово "шантрапа" настолько хорошо объясняется традиционной этимологией, что непонятно, зачем искать чего-то ещё.
> Вот Фасмер:
> шантрапа́ шантропа́, напр. череповецк. (Герасим.), пошехонск. (ЖСт., 1893, вып. 4, 512), "сволочь, сброд", воронежск. (ЖСт. 15, I, 125), "дрянь, сволочь", кубанск. (РФВ 68, 405), "беднота, голь", смол. (Добровольский), "пустяк", устюженск. (ЖСт., 1903, вып. 4, 443). Считают возможной связь с др.-чеш. šantrok, šаntrосh "обманщик", которое возводится к ср.-в.-н. santrocke "обман"; см. Маценауэр 318; Голуб – Копечный 367.
> 
> Наконец, четвёртый недостаток подобных версий - искусственность ситуации. Ну с чего бы тот мифический профессор повторял свою фразу, как попугай, после каждого мальчика?? Да и фраза странновата - ну ладно бы просто "нет", "не годится", "не пойдет" или что-либо в таком роде, рукой утомленно махнуть на худой конец. А тут развернуто: "Он не будет петь". И так раз двадцать?
> И прислуга - вместо того, чтоб записывать тех, кто прошел отбор, зачем-то записывает тех, кто отбор не прошел.
> Всё это весьма ненатурально, но вполне в стиле подобных историй, коих тьма.


Хорошо, я уточню по пунктам. Не потому, что я придерживаюсь версии Гончарова, а объективности ради.

1. Мало, что доказуемо наверняка в таких исследованиях. Однако, важно определить время появления первого письменного источника с изучаемым словом, дабы отсеять более поздние гипотезы.

2. Примеры такие есть, конечно. Из того же ФЯ, _ателье_, _абажур_...  _пароль_, _тротуар_, _шоссе_... Да та же _шваль_, к которой мы ещё вернёмся.

3. Более поздний материал русского языка легко может обращаться с этим словом. Для опровержения вы найдите более *ранний *материал.

Вот элементы хронологии. Действие разворачивается в подмосковной усадьбе Кусково, которая в основном построена в 1750-75 гг. Театр крепостных (откуда Прасковья, будущая жена графа Н.П.Шереметьева с 1798 г., правда, прожила потом недолго) - с 1763 г. Материалы Фасмера - столетием позже.

4. Мэтр (у которого, кстати, есть имя-фамилия, но у меня они ускользнули из памяти, так как за Гончаровым я толком не записывал) как раз и высказывался неразвёрнуто, _chantera pas_, что для русского уха сливается в одно слово (типа _пшёлвон_), которое, став собирательным существительным и приняв женский грамматический род, быстро растворяется в лексике, оставаясь, тем не менее, вполне самостоятельно употребимым. Ближайшее созвучное ему русское слово, _голытьба_, легко прикрывает своим исконным происхождением иностранное заимствование. Потом уже появились череповецкие, пошехонские, воронежские, кубанские, смоленские и устюженские варианты. Современное значение - ни на что не пригодная молодёжь, подростки, слоняющиеся по улицам без дела, бессмысленно убивающие время, так как у них не получается _петь_, логично следует из версии ФЯ.

Возможно, что мэтр при этом взмахивал, как впоследствии Гагарин, рукой, а, может, произносил его через раз - не столь важно. Да и составляться могли два списка на одном листе в две колонки, прошедших в хор и отвергнутых, такое дело (прослушивание) не могло состояться без документирования, так как певчих хора брали на господское содержание, а по мероприятию составлялся отчёт. Может быть, что существовал всего лишь один исходный список претендентов, в котором _шантрапа _отмечалась неким образом.

Так или иначе, чтобы сказать, что это - не так, нужны серьёзные доводы.

Например, чешская версия. Какое влияние на русский язык той эпохи оказывал язык чешский, если и границы-то общей с тамошним государством у России не было, а чешских гувернантов тоже массами не приглашали в дворянские семьи? Приведите хотя бы ещё одно чешское заимствование того периода. 

Напротив, это было время, когда французская мысль и культура обогащали Россию наиболее плодотворным образом.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> 1. Мало, что доказуемо наверняка в таких исследованиях.



Напротив, в этимологических исследованиях доказуемо удивительно много. Дело, однако, в том, что именно мы будем считать доказательством. Любая наука имеет свою методологию, свои общепринятые критерии верности теории. Если вы отвергаете аксиоматику Евклидовой геометрии, ни одна, даже самая простая теорема не будет вам казаться доказанной должным образом.
В этимологии тоже используется система лингвистических закономерностей, доказанных на огромном фактическом материале. Возможно, в будущем многие из этих теорий будут отвергнуты и известные факты получат иное объяснение. В настоящее время, однако, у нас нет иного выхода, кроме как исходить именно из этих теорий, объясняющих, как развиваются языки, как они взаимодействуют и т.п.



> Однако, важно определить время появления первого письменного источника с изучаемым словом, дабы отсеять более поздние гипотезы.


Разумеется.
Но ваша теория ни на какой проверяемый источник не ссылается. Характерно, кстати, что бытует несколько версий этой теории, согласно которым сакраментальное "пшёлты" произносили разные лица: и безвестный дирижёр, и сам Шереметев, и кто-то ещё.



> 2. Примеры такие есть, конечно. Из того же ФЯ, _ателье_, _абажур_... _пароль_, _тротуар_, _шоссе_... Да та же _шваль_, к которой мы ещё вернёмся.


Я имел в виду не отдельные слова, коих заимствовано очень много, а именно словосочетания, заимствованные в виде слитного слова.



> 3. Более поздний материал русского языка легко может обращаться с этим словом. Для опровержения вы найдите более *ранний *материал.



В этимологии мало заявить, что слово, появившееся в Кусково, затем распространилось от Архангельска до Кубани. Нужно указать пути распространения, доказать, что кубанцы используют то же слово, что и архангелогородцы, и оба родом из Кускова. 
Требуя же от меня материал более ранний, чем вторая треть 18 века, вы ставите передо мной заведомо невыполнимую задачу: литературный материала, который можно было бы проверить, доступен только профессиональным исследователям.
Интересно, однако, что вы тоже не предлагаете материалов, которые бы доказывали, что наше слово впервые появилось именно в Кусково, в конеце 50-х годов. У вас есть только легенда, передаваемая из уст в уста с ... а с какого, собственно, времени? Теория не отвечает даже на этот вопрос.




> Вот элементы хронологии. Действие разворачивается в подмосковной усадьбе Кусково, которая в основном построена в 1750-75 гг. Театр крепостных (откуда Прасковья, будущая жена графа Н.П. Шереметьева с 1798 г., правда, прожила потом недолго) - с 1763 г. Материалы Фасмера - столетием позже.



Не стоит смешивать этимологические словари с орфографическими. Фасмер составлял не словарь современного ему языка, а словарь русского языка за весь обозримый период. Поэтому там, например, много слов, почерпнутых им только у Даля и давно уже устаревших. Поэтому в данном случае, чем новее этимологический словарь, тем лучше, тем надежнее.
Кстати, словарь Фасмера позже не столетием, а почти двумя! 




> 4. Мэтр (у которого, кстати, есть имя-фамилия, но у меня они ускользнули из памяти, так как за Гончаровым я толком не записывал) как раз и высказывался неразвёрнуто, _chantera pas_, что для русского уха сливается в одно слово (типа _пшёлвон_),


Попробуйте представить себе, что вы наблюдаете эту сцену по телевизору, в современном историческом фильме. Подобное поведение вашего мэтра выглядело бы настолько пародийно, что вряд ли можно было бы поверить вего правдоподобность.
Да и имя его у вас выветрилось...



> Ближайшее созвучное ему русское слово, _голытьба_, легко прикрывает своим исконным происхождением иностранное заимствование.


Простите, я не понял: вы хотите сказать, что "голытьба" тоже заимствовано?



> Современное значение - ни на что не пригодная молодёжь, подростки, слоняющиеся по улицам без дела, бессмысленно убивающие время, так как у них не получается _петь_, логично следует из версии ФЯ.



Современное значение вовсе не таково и к молодежи никакого отношения не имеет.
Ожегов: Никчёмный, никуда не годный человек.
Да и связь с пением, буде таковая вообще существовала, должна была исчезнуть очень скоро и давным-давно.



> Да и составляться могли два списка на одном листе в две колонки, прошедших в хор и отвергнутых, такое дело (прослушивание) не могло состояться без документирования, так как певчих хора брали на господское содержание, а по мероприятию составлялся отчёт.


Нелогично.
Если мальчики были вовсе со стороны, как вообще они могли хоть что-либо пропеть? Ясно, что они и так были у Шереметевых на содержании, пели на клиросе или что-либо в таком роде.



> Может быть, что существовал всего лишь один исходный список претендентов, в котором _шантрапа _отмечалась неким образом.



И снова совершенно невероятное предположение: либо записывали ли тех, кто зачислен, либо (что более вероятно) был один список, в котором отобранные помечались особо.
Да и с чего вообще ведущий список человек (очевидно грамотный) стал бы озаглавливать список отвергнутых не известным ему русским словом, а только что услышанной иностранной абракадаброй? И кому он понес потом сей невероятный список - графу? 




> Например, чешская версия. Какое влияние на русский язык той эпохи оказывал язык чешский, если и границы-то общей с тамошним государством у России не было, а чешских гувернантов тоже массами не приглашали в дворянские семьи? Приведите хотя бы ещё одно чешское заимствование того периода.



Прямое заимствование из чешского, безусловно, невозможно. Однако удивительно много слов в РЯ пришло именно оттуда - через польское и немецкое посредство (и, между прочим, немало чешских слов там и осталось). Навскидку не скажу, но, листая Черныха и Фасмера, неоднократно на это наталкивался.
В данной случае, естественно имеется в виду возможность заимствования чешского слова через НЯ. Однако чешский факт гораздо важнее в другом отношении: он показывает общеславянский характер этого слова.


----------



## Q-cumber

Словарь Ушакова упоминает "французское" происхождение слова:




> *ШАНТРАПА*, шантрапы, мн. нет (простореч. бран.). 1. м. и ж. Пустой, никчемный, ненадежный человек; проходимец, пройдоха. Нищий, шантрапа, рвань коричневая. М. Горький. 2. собир., ж. Всякий сброд, негодяи. (Предположительно от фр. chantera pas - не будет петь - употр. при отборе детей в помещичий хор.)....



У меня недостачно информации, чтобы поучаствовать в вашем занимательном споре, однако субъективно это слово звучит очень "по-французски" (общее звучание, ударение и т.д.). Поэтому я склонен верить в "хоровую" версию, особенно учитывая широкое распространение французского языка в то время. Однако, привязка слова к конкретной усадьбе или к конкретному "мэтру" не может не вызывать сомнений.


----------



## Maroseika

Q-cumber said:


> У меня недостачно информации, чтобы поучаствовать в вашем занимательном споре, однако субъективно это слово звучит очень "по-французски" (общее звучание, ударение и т.д.). Поэтому я склонен верить в "хоровую" версию, особенно учитывая широкое распространение французского языка в то время. Однако, привязка слова к конкретной усадьбе или к конкретному "мэтру" не может не вызывать сомнений.


Да неужто ж это вопрос веры?
При имеющихся этимологических словарях, написанных специалистами?
В оправдание же канадского профессора могу только сказать, что его версия действительно бытовала до середины 20-го века, т.е. до появления первого систематического русского этимологического словаря (Фасмера), который рассеял немало подобных сколь красочных, столь же и ненаучных толкований.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> При имеющихся этимологических словарях, написанных специалистами?
> В оправдание же канадского профессора могу только сказать, что его версия действительно бытовала до середины 20-го века, т.е. до появления первого систематического русского этимологического словаря (Фасмера), который рассеял немало подобных сколь красочных, столь же и ненаучных толкований.


Пусть версия Гончарова и не научна, но то, что предложил Фасмер, опираясь на довольно поздние источники, ничем не лучше. Особой научности в его предположении нет, наоборот - присутствует внутреннее противоречие. Я подробнее напишу об этом в ответе на ваш длинный пост.

О специалистах вообще иногда складывается противоречивое мнение. Для меня это не аргумент. (Например, Титаник и Колумбию тоже строили специалисты.) Свою правоту надо доказывать непротиворечиво в каждой своей строчке, не ссылаясь на собственный авторитет.


----------



## Kolan

Q-cumber said:


> Однако, привязка слова к конкретной усадьбе или к конкретному "мэтру" не может не вызывать сомнений.


Как раз наоборот. Наличие таких деталей добавляет доверия к гипотезе. Кроме того, точная привязка по месту и времени позволяет сравнительно легко её проверить, заглянув в музей при самой усадьбе (ныне - в черте Москвы), есть ли там какие-нибудь записи, имя французского мэтра и т.д. Прочие представленные версии базируются на довольно туманных и удалённых чешско-немецких параллелях, звучащих с весьма и весьма приблизительным сходством. Я их не отвергаю, но что научного в предположении Фасмера?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Пусть версия Гончарова и не научна, но то, что предложил Фасмер, опираясь на довольно поздние источники, ничем не лучше. Особой научности в его предположении нет, наоборот - присутствует внутреннее противоречие. Я подробнее напишу об этом в ответе на ваш длинный пост.


Жду с нетерпением.
Пока же замечу, что рад тому, что вы признаёте ненаучность версии Гончарова - ведь в таком случае, она не подлежит обсуждению.
Версия же Фасмера, какой бы ложнйо она ни представлялась, обсуждению подлежит, потому что она научна (следовательно, проверяема).
Вообще же версия Гончарова относится к эпохе детства этимологии вообще и русской - в частности, когда, за неимением научным данных приходилось довольствоваться по сути дела народной этимологией.
И последнее: мы не знаем, на какие источники опирался Фасмер: чтобы это узнать, надо проверить хотя бы те восемь, на которые он ссылается, ведь этимология - коллективный труд целых поколений учёных.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Пока же замечу, что рад тому, что вы признаёте ненаучность версии Гончарова - ведь в таком случае, она не подлежит обсуждению.
> Версия же Фасмера, какой бы ложнйо она ни представлялась, обсуждению подлежит, потому что она научна (следовательно, проверяема).


Я вообще не _упёртый_ в таких спорах. Но аргументы типа "Учение Маркса всесильно, потому что оно верно" принять не могу.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Я вообще не _упёртый_ в таких спорах. Но аргументы типа "Учение Маркса всесильно, потому что оно верно" принять не могу.


Надеюсь, ничего подобного я не заявлял. 
Теория Фасмера (как и теория Маркса) подлежит обсуждению, потому что она научна.
А религию, новую хронологию или народную этимологию обсуждать "сущностно" - бессмысленно, поскольку они не научны. И это вовсе не противоречит тому факту, что религия многим облегчает жизнь, что новая хронология для многих - сильнейшей впечатление в жизни, а народная этимология - важный инструмент словообразования.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Надеюсь, ничего подобного я не заявлял.
> Теория Фасмера (как и теория Маркса) подлежит обсуждению, потому что она научна.
> ... народную этимологию обсуждать "сущностно" - бессмысленно


Я и не думал обсуждать теорию в целом. Меня интересовало конкретное её приложение к слову *шантрапа*, выдерживается ли в нём логика научного доказательства.

По поводу версии Гончарова (на тот момент он не упоминался) я сразу представил её как исторический анекдот. Однако он выглядит очень правдоподобно, а, главное - что его легко проверить на месте в музее Кусково. В отличие от версии Фасмера.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> По поводу версии Гончарова (на тот момент он не упоминался) я сразу представил её как исторический анекдот. Однако он выглядит очень правдоподобно, а, главное - что его легко проверить на месте в музее Кусково. В отличие от версии Фасмера.


Я живу в 10 минутах от Кускова, был там много раз.
Что именно, по вашему мнению, я мог бы там проверить?


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Я живу в 10 минутах от Кускова, был там много раз.
> Что именно, по вашему мнению, я мог бы там проверить?


Спросите в музее насчёт хора крепостных мальчиков, когда он был создан, кто был его первым дирижёром, нет ли каких письменных материалов на этот сюжет. Кусково сохранилось в целости через века, можно надеяться и на благожелательность музейных работников.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Спросите в музее насчёт хора крепостных мальчиков, когда он был создан, кто был его первым дирижёром, нет ли каких письменных материалов на этот сюжет. Кусково сохранилось в целости через века, можно надеяться и на благожелательность музейных работников.


Все, кроме письменных материалов о хоре, можно найти и в интернете. Насчёт остального - проблема в том, что что бы там письменного ни осталось, никто меня туда не пустит. Насколько я вообще знаю экспозицию музея, никаких архивов там нет. Думаю, что все документы находятся там, где им и полагается - в госархиве.
Но неужели вы всерьёз полагаете возможным отыскать тот самый список с мальчиками?


----------



## Q-cumber

Из передачи "Говорим по-русски" радиостанции "Эхо Москвы":


> О. - Откуда взялась в России "шантрапа"? О "шантрапе" пели и В. Высоцкий, и А. Розенбаум, и в песне Тимура Шаова, одного из популярнейших ныне бардов, упоминаются "молодняк крутой да бойкий, / Злые внуки перестройки, / По-французски - Шантрапа".
> 
> И впрямь слышится в этом бранном словечке что-то французское. О предположительно благородном происхождении шантрапы не раз упоминали толковые и этимологические словари русского языка до второй половины ХХ века, считая это слово переоформлением французского выражения (ne) chantera pas - "не будет петь", которое употреблялось при отборе детей крепостных в помещичий хор. Современное значение лексемы шантрапа в литературном языке ("ничтожный, никчёмный, никуда не годный, дрянной человек") еще можно вывести из описанной исторической ситуации, но как объяснить то обстоятельство, что слово это повсеместно встречается в русских народных говорах: череповецком, пошехонском, воронежском - со значением "сволочь, дрянь"; смоленском - "беднота, голь", устюженском - "пустяк": Проанализировав данные различных языков, этимологи сочли возможным говорить о связи русского диалектизма шантрапа / шантропа с древнечешским santrok, santroch "обманщик", которое, в свою очередь, восходит к средневерхненемецкому santrocke"обман".
> 
> Так что, с исторической точки зрения, шантрапа - это отнюдь не бесталанный и никчемный человечек, а, скорее, ловкий проходимец и пройдоха. Кстати, можно отметить, что некоторые изменения в значении слова шантрапа происходят буквально на наших с вами глазах: теперь оно все чаще употребляется в сочетании с определительными местоимениями "всякая, разная, какая-то" как собирательное существительное, тождественное менее выразительному "сброд" - "случайно собравшиеся вместе ничтожные, незначительные или общественно вредные личности".


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Все, кроме письменных материалов о хоре, можно найти и в интернете. Насчёт остального - проблема в том, что что бы там письменного ни осталось, никто меня туда не пустит. Насколько я вообще знаю экспозицию музея, никаких архивов там нет. Думаю, что все документы находятся там, где им и полагается - в госархиве.
> Но неужели вы всерьёз полагаете возможным отыскать тот самый список с мальчиками?


А почему не попробовать? Если бы я находился в 10 мин от музея, непременно бы сходил.

Архивы - это архивы, они сложены, а не экспонированы. Да, письменных свидетельств может не быть под стеклом в зале, но что бумаги есть и музей их хранит - это логично, и я в этом не сомневаюсь. Вас, туда, может быть, и не пустят, попросить, всё же, стоит, объяснив цель визита. Сотрудники сами могут интересоваться этимологией, и есть шанс, что музей приобретёт ещё одну славу, лингвистическую. Может, они сразу что и подскажут.

Кусково - место, в котором процветали искусства (и до сих пор тщательно берегутся свидетельства об этом), именем актрисы Жемчуговой названа улица по соседству (аллея Жемчуговой, по которой ходит автобус 208-го маршрута до метро). Так что о хоре мальчиков там точно должно быть всё известно.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> А почему не попробовать? Если бы я находился в 10 мин от музея, непременно бы сходил.


Потому что мне неинтересно выслушивать от музейных работников очередной исторический анекдот, до коих они такие охотники.
Тот же анекдот из их уст не прибавит нам никакой информации (мы и так уже знаем, что он был весьма популярен даже среди специалистов до середины 20 века). 


> Архивы - это архивы, они сложены, а не экспонированы. Да, письменных свидетельств может не быть под стеклом в зале, но что бумаги есть и музей их хранит - это логично, и я в этом не сомневаюсь.


Да нет там никаких архивов, сплошная керамика и паркет: http://www.kuskovo.ru/rus/index.shtml


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Потому что мне неинтересно выслушивать от музейных работников очередной исторический анекдот, до коих они такие охотники.
> Тот же анекдот из их уст не прибавит нам никакой информации (мы и так уже знаем, что он был весьма популярен даже среди специалистов до середины 20 века).
> 
> Да нет там никаких архивов, сплошная керамика и паркет: http://www.kuskovo.ru/rus/index.shtml


Вы судите по Интернету, а утверждать это можно только, поговорив с людьми, там работающими. Минимум один научный работник музея там должен быть.


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Вы судите по Интернету, а утверждать это можно только, поговорив с людьми, там работающими. Минимум один научный работник музея там должен быть.


Вы хотите сказать, что официальный сайт музея утаивает важную информацию о музее? Ну, в таком случае и сотрудники музея не расколятся.
Вообще же, музейные сайты, насколько я знаю (если только это не музей славы КГБ), создаются именно с целью обнародования информации о музее.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> Вы хотите сказать, что официальный сайт музея утаивает важную информацию о музее? Ну, в таком случае и сотрудники музея не расколятся.
> Вообще же, музейные сайты, насколько я знаю (если только это не музей славы КГБ), создаются именно с целью обнародования информации о музее.


Рукописные материалы требуют оцифровки в изображение или перепечатки вручную (под ответственность того, кто их считывает). И то, и другое - труд, оправданный для научных исследований или демонстрации важных достижений. Простой архивный листок может долго ждать своей очереди. 

Музеи, кстати, заинтересованы в том, чтобы в них ходили, а не просто просматривали по Интернету. Для этого на сайты выкладывается наиболее зрелищный материал в первую очередь в расчёте привлечь посетителя с билетом.

"Колоться" сотрудникам совершенно не надо. Если есть архив документов той эпохи, то существует, по крайней мере, их опись, просмотреть которую можно довольно легко. Если в описи есть сведения о хоре крепостных, их можно попросить показать. В чём тут сложность и КГБ?


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Рукописные материалы требуют оцифровки в изображение или перепечатки вручную (под ответственность того, кто их считывает). И то, и другое - труд, оправданный для научных исследований или демонстрации важных достижений. Простой архивный листок может долго ждать своей очереди.
> 
> Музеи, кстати, заинтересованы в том, чтобы в них ходили, а не просто просматривали по Интернету. Для этого на сайты выкладывается наиболее зрелищный материал в первую очередь в расчёте привлечь посетителя с билетом.
> 
> "Колоться" сотрудникам совершенно не надо. Если есть архив документов той эпохи, то существует, по крайней мере, их опись, просмотреть которую можно довольно легко. Если в описи есть сведения о хоре крепостных, их можно попросить показать. В чём тут сложность и КГБ?


Я бы не стал дотошно проверять, почему неработоспособна та или иная модель вечного двигателя.
И я бы не стал допытываться у сотрудников музея, не завалялся ли у них в архиве рукописный листок, в существовании которого не верю.
Что ж до сайта музея, то, натурально, там указано именно то, что собою представляет музей. Никакой музейный сайт не рассчитан на то, что человек, забрёдший туда впоследствии, обнаружит совершенно не то, что он ожидал увидеть. В противном случае многие туда так никогда и не забредут.
Впрочем, ничто ведь не мешает вам самому обратиться в музей с соответтствующим запросом письменно или посредством электропочты. В конце концов логичнее, чтобы нечто искал человек, который верит в существование этого нечто, нежели тот, кто не в состоянии себе даже этого вообразить.
P.S. Кстати, задолго до всяческих оцифровок документы были доступны в фото-формате. Помните, в библиотеках и музеях стояли такие здоровенные штуки на столах - смотри-не хочу.


----------



## spacealligator

Да ладно, ребят, чего вы по поводу шантрапы так переживаете? По мойму очевидно что слово из французкого пришло и по звучанию и по смыслу и по историческому периоду. Ну если вдруг нет, то деиствительно из чешского, хотя вряд ли. В любом случае чего так беспокоиться да еще и в Куского там ходить. Мне кажется вопрос можно закрыть.


----------



## Q-cumber

*spacealligator*

Тут спор, скорее, на тему методологии.  Шантрапа лишь послужила поводом.


----------



## Maroseika

spacealligator said:


> Да ладно, ребят, чего вы по поводу шантрапы так переживаете? По мойму очевидно что слово из французкого пришло и по звучанию и по смыслу и по историческому периоду. Ну если вдруг нет, то деиствительно из чешского, хотя вряд ли. В любом случае чего так беспокоиться да еще и в Куского там ходить. Мне кажется вопрос можно закрыть.


Шантрапа обсуждается потому, что участникам обсуждения это интересно. Безусловно, волноваться и переживать из-за этого ни к чему, поскольку на нашем здоровье и благосостоянии, а также на судьбах мира это никак не отражается.
Равно как и всё остальное, обсуждаемое на здешних форумах.
Что ж до очевидности, то этимология уже лет сто как отошла от принципа "звучит похоже => одного происхождения".
Разве слово "лох" не звучит по-шотландски?


----------



## spacealligator

Ну я по глупости думал что вы обсуждаете происхождение слова "шантрапа" и по скольку все возможные этимологические версии были вроде предложены, а новых "доказательств" добавлено не было, да и не может (пока кто-нибудь не сгоняет в Кусково), то можно смело обсуждать какое нибудь другое люботное слово о котором мы не задумывались пока. Но раз речь действительно идет о методологии в этимологии (звучит-то как, прямо заслушаешься), то наверное я действительно лох, как мой северный сосед ласково и тактично намекает.


----------



## Q-cumber

Салют *spacealligator*!

Не думаю. Насколько я знаю, подобные намёки *Maroseikе* совершенно не свойственны. Просто пример по аналогии с обсуждаемым словом.


----------

